# Is Vista... supposed to open random boxes everywhere?



## LucidBlaze (Nov 9, 2008)

Like, sometimes when I right click something, I get options come up that fill the whole screen and don't even apply to what I'm clicking on.
And earlier I double clicked the bit torrent icon in the taskbar, and it opened up a window about mouse properties.
Sometimes when I double click the MSN icon down there too, it brings up some network diagnostics window.
Wtf?
Is this... Meant to happen?


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes. Its a feature, not a bug.

But seriously, it sounds like you might have a virus. That would be the first thing I'd try to rule out, update and do a deep scan (in safe mode might be better). If not then I don't really know. Have you checked the targets in the shortcuts are still pointing to what they should?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 9, 2008)

Try using a different keyboard and mouse to see if it's a problem with Vista or if it could be fixed by just buying new peripherals.

Sometimes, when technology gets old (Especially mice and keyboards) they spazz out on you.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 9, 2008)

I ran a scan earlier today, with no detections found.
Also, I've used it with my laptop's pad thingy and a USB mouse it still does it.
And yeah, I guess I knew it wasn't SUPPOSED to happen, but still. =P
Just seeing if it happens to other people or if my computer has some pointless virus.
Kinda odd... Gets real annoying too.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 9, 2008)

> I ran a scan earlier today, with no detections found


What virus scanner did you use?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd hit it with Avast!, AVG and AdAware. Sometimes they each pick up things that the others miss.


----------



## TheComet (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have a tablet? sometimes with a tablet you can get "twitch" mouse movement to random spots of the screen and then back to your pointer location previously.

if not, check what you have for custom hotkeys, might've had something accidentally added in there from your graphics card or something like that. My graphics card opens up IE if I double right click


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 9, 2008)

Runefox said:


> What virus scanner did you use?


Laptop came with McAfee, but the month subscription ran out so I use Avira Premium Security Suite for now. (Have it free for a year.)



TheGreatCrusader said:


> I'd hit it with Avast!, AVG and AdAware. Sometimes they each pick up things that the others miss.


Sure, I'll try with some other scanners. ^^



TheComet said:


> Do you have a tablet?


Nope. o.o


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 9, 2008)

It's best to not use more than one Anti-viruss, I would simply suggest going into uninstall programs and removing any anti-viruss you have. Go download AVD 8.0 free edition and use that.
AVG

You also might want too hook yourself up with Spybot Search & Destroy.
Spybot

But simply, I've noticed in Vista when clicking on a icon in my Icon Tray, where the clock is, If I don't click on the icon I want exactly, it will bring something random up from the tray instead, usually my G15 control panel. Not sure if this is a bug or whatnot, but sometimes gets annoying if I'm a fraction of a pixel off.


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 9, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> But simply, I've noticed in Vista when clicking on a icon in my Icon Tray, where the clock is, If I don't click on the icon I want exactly, it will bring something random up from the tray instead, usually my G15 control panel. Not sure if this is a bug or whatnot, but sometimes gets annoying if I'm a fraction of a pixel off.



Yes, that has happened to me as well. Bloody annoying. Vista is a thorn in my side.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 10, 2008)

I still find vista to be the best OS I've ever used, I never liked XP for the duration I used it, I didn't like mac because it just didn't suit me, and Linux is just not what I'm looking for, though I like it on a laptop more than anything else.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 10, 2008)

VISTA SUCKS!!!!!!!! I AM CURSED TO OWN ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> VISTA SUCKS!!!!!!!! I AM CURSED TO OWN ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You own a Vista? Can I use your internets?


----------



## Nathyn (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't want to turn this into an XP vs. Vista debate. However, IMO, I have found XP to be better. It isn't as slow, not as annoying like Vista with all it's 'features'.

I mean really, Microsoft knows it's bad. They just call it Windows now.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 10, 2008)

kjmars63 said:


> VISTA SUCKS!!!!!!!! I AM CURSED TO OWN ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Indeed, I paid the extra to get XP on my Lenovo T61. 

Back on topic:
Are you getting any little popup messages that say something like "Your computer is infected, CLICK HERE to scan now!" or anything like that? I see that a lot on computers. 
There is a way to shut off the messages in Vista, I just don't know how (using XP). 
Worst case scenario, pull out the hard drive, put it in a working computer as a slave and scan it.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope, no random popups.
Just completely random WTF-inducing boxes when I click stuff.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 10, 2008)

> "Your computer is infected, CLICK HERE to scan now!" or anything like that? I see that a lot on computers.


Yeah, that's spyware, and bad spyware, too. People have formatted over less; That one you're describing, I think, is WinAntivirus.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 10, 2008)

LucidBlaze said:


> Like, sometimes when I right click something, I get options come up that fill the whole screen and don't even apply to what I'm clicking on.
> And earlier I double clicked the bit torrent icon in the taskbar, and it opened up a window about mouse properties.
> Sometimes when I double click the MSN icon down there too, it brings up some network diagnostics window.
> Wtf?
> Is this... Meant to happen?


 
Tou might want to check if you have a virus or something, because I've never had anything like that happen with vista.  Unless you're just clicking random buttons and such, which I highly doubt you're doing.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 12, 2008)

I unfortunately own a Computer with a Vista OS...and what I am trying to figure out is to stop the prompts...No more!!!


Apparently it finds Furaffinity's a Dangerous site that my contain viruses....and I have AVG!!!!!
>:U


----------



## Roland (Nov 12, 2008)

I've never had that problem.  AVG or no.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 12, 2008)

Could you maybe I dunno, post some screenshots of the errors/prompts you're receiving?

Maybe not just have AVG 8.0 but also do a scan too? :\


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 12, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I unfortunately own a Computer with a Vista OS...and what I am trying to figure out is to stop the prompts...No more!!!
> 
> 
> Apparently it finds Furaffinity's a Dangerous site that my contain viruses....and I have AVG!!!!!
> >:U


 
What prompts?  You mean the UAC, right?  If so, you can turn that off if you want, but I highly recommend you don't.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 17, 2008)

Runefox said:


> You own a Vista? Can I use your internets?


Hahaha
Oh wow


----------

